# Whiplash?



## Momof4 (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I may have whiplash. I started working out and using the rowing machine which I love. Well, I found that my shoulder blades were hurting but not like a good work out ,more like a pulled muscle. It actually hurt more when I slept. 

Well then we went to Disneyland and I rode Indiana Jones which is very jerky and throws you around. Then when I went to sleep that night my shoulders and neck hurt so bad. Then like a dummy I went on Splash Mtn which I was filled with anxiety while on the whole ride and stiffened up while going down the big hill. So now after 5 weeks of this pain I have decided it is whiplash or muscle spasms. It hasn't gotten better but worse in the last couple of days. I think I need to call my doctor. Ugh! Thanks for reading I just needed to share. Has anyone experience this?


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 15, 2012)

I've had back and neck problems for years on and off. It is probably muscular from the sounds of it. A trip to a physiotherapist or osteopath will probably get you moving again. This is what I do.


----------



## ascott (Feb 15, 2012)

You probably pinched a nerve or popped something out of place ....with all the rowing and roller coasters it would not be a surprise...lol....


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm seeing my doctor at 10. I'm so happy even though I don't like him. I have had lower back pain/problems for 20 yrs but never for my shoulders and neck. I'm interested in what he has to say.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 15, 2012)

The neck thing was a later development for me under 'stress conditions' like you describe (and sometimes if I'm on the computer too long)

Sometimes, I get headaches as the first warning. It's easy to spot the cause because the pain in my head goes when I move neck to a different angle.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad your getting in to see the Dr today. With luck he can get you on the road to being pain free. I have not done something quite like you. I do have this neck/shoulder/down the arm ache. It bothers me the most because I can't reach out and grab things with my right arm like I use to without a bad pain. I keep telling myself I just need to learn to do everything left handed.


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well all he had to say was blah blah. Stretch, heat, & ice. I will give it a try. 

Jacqui left handed would be way to awkward to learn.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 15, 2012)

I LOVE my chiropractor! I was an IronWorker for 15 years and always thought they where Quacks!... How wrong I was! when my neck, back or lower back give me any problem.... Strait to the Chiropractor I go!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 15, 2012)

Zamric said:


> I LOVE my chiropractor! I was an IronWorker for 15 years and always thought they where Quacks!... How wrong I was! when my neck, back or lower back give me any problem.... Strait to the Chiropractor I go!



ABSOLUTELY! Muscle spasms and pain from whiplash can last for quite some time...5 weeks is not surprising. You should go to the Chiropractor and see what they say. They can tell ALL sorts of ailments from the feel of your back--I think they are magicians! Post-chiropractor, ice, ibuprofen, and rest to keep muscle swelling down, then follow up with the chiropractor a week later!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 15, 2012)

Your 1st time there they will probably do x-rays and a consultation and then give you a regiment for a month or so (several visits) to help limber you up, but after that.... well I go in when I have pain.... they may try to make it a regulare visit a few times a month as "Maintanance" but i have never done that... like I said, now I just go in when I hurt.


----------

